

Why freemium sucks - dmitrisleonov
http://www.sanebox.com/blog/death-freemium/

======
scalhoun2005
I am in the same decision process right now. What I find interesting is when
you compare customers who will pay vs those who won't. The ones who are
already willing to pay will often pay even more if they had to. I often find
myself wanting to drop prices to try to entice the non-paying user group. But
since it’s a mindset it normally just ends with decreased profits.

~~~
dmitrisleonov
Completely agree!

